# mf 261 differential lock



## jetfired (Oct 29, 2013)

We had trouble with the rear wheel locking up on our recently purchased 261. Upon opening up rear axle housing all the differential lock parts were demolished. I would like to know if I can safely run the tractor without replacing the unit. It seems like I can, but would like to know for sure. Thanks for looking and hopefully giving me the answer I need. Keith


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G'day jetfired.
Yes the tractor will operate without the diff lock castellated gear.
regards. Hutch.


----------



## jetfired (Oct 29, 2013)

thanks for the info


----------

